# Infrasound and Classical Music



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What if modern day composers experimented with adding infrasound to their music?

Check this video out and read the description as well:






It would be emotion-manipulation on a different level, no? Also ultrasound can have physical effects on the body as well.

Personally, while I'm listening to this with headphones, I'm not sure if I'm getting the full experience (if I use speakers, it might affect my vision too). But just with headphones, I feel like it's hard to breath, like my chest is collapsing on itself. My blood pressure/heart rate also feels a little bit elevated.

Just added caution: you're not suppose to hear anything, but your body IS sensing and reacting to it. So, listen to your body if you feel like it truly is uncomfortable and turn it off if so.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't know but I could definitely hear the tone being produced.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah, it was audible and until 5 minutes, it had no effect, and then I turned it off.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

shangoyal said:


> Yeah, it was audible and until 5 minutes, it had no effect, and then I turned it off.


I was feeling the same physical effects that Huli was feeling but I couldn't tell if it was a placebo or not since I read her description of what you're supposed to feel beforehand.


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

Lots of organ music is played whith organ voices that goes down to 17 hz (from what I remember)


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

You know, I feel these scientists and know-it-alls are going to totally spoil the creation of music for us. Every time we say we like a Mozart symphony, they shout "DOPAMINE!!! DOPAMINE!!!" and now analysing frequencies!! I don't know where they are going to go next - and invariably I have found that people who are the most avid "investigators" into reasons why we like or dislike something have no sort of taste.

End of Rant


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What if modern day composers experimented with adding infrasound to their music?


Then elephants would become fans of classical music.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't hear anything, at least using the speaker of my computer... At first, I thought it was a remake of 4'33'' entitled 20'00.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I had no problem hearing anything. A low tone. I started to become cranky after a bit because it was monotonous.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Then elephants would become fans of classical music.


Whales too. Most male fin and blue whales sing at around 17 to 18 hertz.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The sampling frequency of CDs, which is 44.1 kHz (forty-four thousand one hundred cycles per second) was at first thought to be plenty, because that's twice as high as the best young ear can hear (22,000 Hz). But it turns out that 'alias' frequencies appear in the audible range. These are 'ghost' frequencies, like Moire patterns. I thought that was interesting...

Low frequencies are just movement of air, just like higher audible frequencies. The standard test for a loudspeaker is 1hz at 1 volt. When you use a frequency generator at this 1 Hz frequency, and connect it to the speaker, the cone will slowly move back and forth, although the tone is inaudible.

A 17 Hz tone would be much harder to see, and although inaudible to most ears, would behave more as a vibration, which could certainly be felt. Low tones are transmitted through solids, that's why those bass-blasters in trunks of cars can be heard for miles.

Our brains operate at a frequency of 10 to 13 Hz.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Then elephants would become fans of classical music.


How do you know they're not?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

hpowders said:


> How do you know they're not?


They prefer Henry Mancini.


----------

